# Stuff and Things > HISTORY, veterans & science >  Fauci Says Virus May Never Be Eradicated

## Fall River

https://thehill.com/homenews/adminis...adicting-trump

It starts off sounding like gloom and doom but ends on a hopeful note.  He's not calling for a shutdown but a combination of prudent public health measures.

Although, President Trump claims if will just go away and I like that better.  What's not to like about that?

 :Smiley20:

----------

BooBoo (08-14-2020),QuaseMarco (08-06-2020)

----------


## CourtJester

And a Trump has said the Corona virus is like the flu. Has that gone away?

----------

BooBoo (08-14-2020),Lone Gunman (08-06-2020),MrMike (08-08-2020),Quark (08-06-2020),ruthless terrier (08-06-2020)

----------


## ruthless terrier

> the Corona virus is like the flu. Has that gone away?


 
it will only be mitigated. it will not go away. and there will be another virus too.

----------

BooBoo (08-14-2020),Lone Gunman (08-06-2020),potlatch (08-06-2020),Quark (08-06-2020)

----------


## Quark

Fauci is a quack and a Deep Stater. Fook off and die Fauci you old goat.

----------

Big Bird (08-08-2020),BooBoo (08-14-2020),Dr. Felix Birdbiter (08-06-2020),Lone Gunman (08-06-2020)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> And a Trump has said the Corona virus is like the flu. Has that gone away?


No, but did any flu epidemic in the last 50 years shut down the country and turned us all into compliant sheep, wearing mask that do no good, only walking in one direction in grocery store aisles, not shaking hands etc etc.

----------

BooBoo (08-14-2020),Lone Gunman (08-06-2020),Quark (08-06-2020)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Fauci is a quack and a Deep Stater. Fook off and die Fauci you old goat.


Come on Quark, don't hold back.  Tell us what you really think of Facui.

By the way, just listening to the news where they reported President Donald J. Trump said we could have a vaccine before the election and immediately "sources in the White House" said it would be next year before there was a vaccine.  I think President Donald J. Trump should gather up everyone in the White House, from the VP down to the gardener and tell them if ANY of them ever dispute what he says he would fire their ass on the spot.

----------

Big Bird (08-08-2020),BooBoo (08-14-2020),Lone Gunman (08-06-2020),Quark (08-06-2020)

----------


## Oceander

Of course it's not going to be eradicated - the coronavirus family has been around for a long time, and are responsible for about 30% of the common colds people routinely suffer.

What is needed is for a measure of herd immunity to arise so that the spread of the virus becomes manageable, and it can take its place within the pantheon of the flu/common cold bugs that regularly bedevil us.

But that certainly doesn't mean that we have to continue this ridiculous, and suicidal, economic shutdown indefinitely.

----------

Big Bird (08-08-2020),BooBoo (08-14-2020),Fall River (08-10-2020),Lone Gunman (08-06-2020),Quark (08-06-2020)

----------


## Quark

> Come on Quark, don't hold back.  Tell us what you really think of Facui.
> 
> By the way, just listening to the news where they reported President Donald J. Trump said we could have a vaccine before the election and immediately "sources in the White House" said it would be next year before there was a vaccine.  I think President Donald J. Trump should gather up everyone in the White House, from the VP down to the gardener and tell them if ANY of them ever dispute what he says he would fire their ass on the spot.


I agree.

----------

BooBoo (08-14-2020),Lone Gunman (08-06-2020)

----------


## Quark

> But that certainly doesn't mean that we have to continue this ridiculous, and suicidal, economic shutdown indefinitely.


Sure we do how else are we going to destroy Trump, destroy the economy and institute the new United States of Marxist Republics.

----------

BooBoo (08-14-2020),Lone Gunman (08-06-2020)

----------


## donttread

> it will only be mitigated. it will not go away. and there will be another virus too.



Believe me they have a few picked out right now that with the proper hype could also scare the math challenged and hypochondriacs who are currently cowering in there homes despite not being at much risk.

----------

BooBoo (08-14-2020),Lone Gunman (08-06-2020),Quark (08-06-2020)

----------


## RMNIXON

Fauci also recently claimed that the Critics are dismissing "science" as if he alone speaks for science!  :Tongue20:

----------

BooBoo (08-14-2020),Lone Gunman (08-06-2020),MrMike (08-08-2020),Quark (08-06-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman

i'm sure the virus will endure in some form, but when can we get rid of uncle fauxchy?

he's seriously past his expiration date.

----------

BooBoo (08-14-2020),Daily Bread (08-07-2020),MrMike (08-08-2020),Quark (08-06-2020),ruthless terrier (08-07-2020)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Fauci also recently claimed that the Critics are dismissing "science" as if he alone speaks for science!


It is like "global climate change", its settled science and can never be challenged by anyone else.

----------

BooBoo (08-14-2020),Daily Bread (08-07-2020),Lone Gunman (08-06-2020),MrMike (08-08-2020),Quark (08-06-2020)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Fauci is a quack and a Deep Stater. Fook off and die Fauci you old goat.


He's a real schmuck.............. he needs to be drained with the infested pond scum....... Trump needs to continue draining the swamp. This swamp dweller was particularly difficult to remove because of his phony resume that spans 5 previous Presidencies.

----------

BooBoo (08-14-2020),Lone Gunman (08-06-2020),MrMike (08-08-2020)

----------


## FlameHeart

I mean, it could be. This virus is not particularly aggressive in that it is deadly, but rather that it is so incredibly contagious. This is a big issue for the elderly and immunocompromised, which is who certain people need to die off to get their utopia- if this were a manufactured virus, it would have especially been targeted towards the elderly, because that is who is most against Communism.

----------

BooBoo (08-14-2020),Daily Bread (08-07-2020),Fall River (08-10-2020)

----------


## patrickt

Dr. Fauci has moved to my list of people I don't listen to. He's joined Barbra Streisand, Cher, Adam Schiff, Jerry Nadler, Fredo and the Lemon, Al Sharpton, James Comey and now, presenting, Dr. Fauci, bureaucrat. Actually, he went on that list way back when he was giving cutesy little waves to the scum in the White House Press Corp like Jim Acosta.

----------

BooBoo (08-14-2020),Lone Gunman (08-07-2020),MrMike (08-08-2020),Oceander (08-07-2020)

----------


## El Guapo

> i'm sure the virus will endure in some form, but when can we get rid of uncle fauxchy?
> 
> he's seriously past his expiration date.


 He's been in that position through one administration after the other. He's the epitome of a swamp creature bureaucrat. For 50 years. You don't enjoy that sort of longevity without kissing ass to those who can make or break you. This time around it's the media.

He's a worthless parasite.

----------

BooBoo (08-14-2020),Lone Gunman (08-07-2020),MrMike (08-08-2020),patrickt (08-08-2020)

----------


## El Guapo

What's really galling, though is the nerve of this piece of shit criticizing Trump for not being prepared/slow response time when it's _FAUCI's FUCKING JOB_ to be prepared and respond to things like this.

----------

BooBoo (08-14-2020),Lone Gunman (08-07-2020),MrMike (08-08-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman

> He's been in that position through one administration after the other. He's the epitome of a swamp creature bureaucrat. For 50 years. You don't enjoy that sort of longevity without kissing ass to those who can make or break you. This time around it's the media.
> 
> He's a worthless parasite.



the deep state is rife with them as is much of the upper echelon military.

----------

BooBoo (08-14-2020),El Guapo (08-08-2020),MrMike (08-08-2020)

----------


## Fall River

Red states can do whatever they want so let them lead the way.  Who's stopping them?  

I went to a small specialty store this morning without a mask.  The two employees who were running the store weren't wearing masks either and the three of us stood within less than 3 feet of each other having a nice conversation.  And, like me, they were not young.

----------

BooBoo (08-14-2020),Oceander (08-07-2020)

----------


## Oceander

> Red states can do whatever they want so let them lead the way.  Who's stopping them?  
> 
> I went to a small specialty store this morning without a mask.  The two employees who were running the store weren't wearing masks either and the three of us stood within less than 3 feet of each other having a nice conversation.  And, like me, they were not young.



Are you dead yet?  /jk

----------

BooBoo (08-14-2020)

----------


## CourtJester

The Novel Corona Virus hasnt lasted 50 years either. What does that have to do with anything?

----------


## CourtJester

Of course you cannot provide any evidence but that is rather common among the science deficient.

----------


## CourtJester

Oh, and just in case you dont know how it all works Fauci works for Trump.

----------


## Daily Bread

3 strikes and you're out .

----------

BooBoo (08-14-2020),Oceander (08-08-2020)

----------


## Fall River

> Are you dead yet?  /jk


I don't think so.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

BooBoo (08-14-2020),Oceander (08-08-2020)

----------


## MrMike

Fauci is a hack.  He has been in government service for decades and what happened?  His group totally unprepared for Corona virus.  The dude should be retired for good.

We haven't cured the flu and the flu vaccines are generally off the mark but generate cash for essentially little protection.  This push for a vaccine is a cash driven scam that's just an add-on to the current Covid scam being perpetrated on everyone.  Is Covid dangerous?  To some people... yes.  To most people, no.

----------

BooBoo (08-14-2020),Quark (08-08-2020)

----------


## patrickt

Oh, no, Dr. Fauci says.....  I might as well kill myself. Or, ignore Dr. Fauci and Cher and Barbra Streisand and Joy Behar and Oprah Winfrey and Adam Schiff and Jerry Nadler and Hank "Guam will sink" Johnson.

Okay, I'm going to ignore them and everyone who screams, "Panic, panic, panic."

----------

BooBoo (08-14-2020),MrMike (08-09-2020),Quark (08-08-2020)

----------


## Fall River

Every state has a Surgeon General who is usually appointed by the Governor, as was the case in Florida.  In the event of a pandemic, they work closely with the governor.  This would be like getting a second opinion if you have any doubts about the information coming out of Washington, and hopefully your surgeon general is well qualified.  One can only hope.

----------

BooBoo (08-14-2020)

----------


## Oceander

> 3 strikes and you're out .


Wouldn't that be nice.

----------

BooBoo (08-14-2020),MrMike (08-09-2020)

----------


## Oceander

> I don't think so.


Phew!

----------

BooBoo (08-14-2020),Fall River (08-10-2020)

----------


## MrMike

And....

----------

BooBoo (08-14-2020),Dr. Felix Birdbiter (08-14-2020),Oceander (08-09-2020)

----------


## Madison

> https://thehill.com/homenews/adminis...adicting-trump
> 
> It starts off sounding like gloom and doom but ends on a hopeful note.  He's not calling for a shutdown but a combination of prudent public health measures.
> 
> Although, President Trump claims if will just go away and I like that better.  What's not to like about that?


We`re surrounded by bugs, microbes, viruses, diseases since planet is a planet ...so live with it and fuck it 

Time to get normal life and say fuck to W.H.O and those what supposed to be jokes doctors Fauci and Tam and all the other crooks 


Live your lives

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (08-14-2020)

----------


## Fall River

> We`re surrounded by bugs, microbes, viruses, diseases since planet is a planet ...so live with it and fuck it 
> 
> Time to get normal life and say fuck to W.H.O and those what supposed to be jokes doctors Fauci and Tam and all the other crooks 
> 
> 
> Live your lives


Thankfully, I live in Florida so I pretty much can live my life as I choose.  

Some stores require masks but I don't think it's because of a state mandate.  I believe it is the result of the stores making a business decision.

----------

BooBoo (08-14-2020),Dr. Felix Birdbiter (08-14-2020),Madison (08-14-2020)

----------


## Trinnity

> And a Trump has said the Corona virus is like the flu. Has that gone away?


How sad there's not a competency test to vote cuz you're dumb as carved pumpkin. It is like a flu. It's also like a cold. It's a virus, dummy. It's Sars2-Cov19. Like me, anyone who had Sars is immune. Masks are for bacteria, not virus. They don't work. You're silly.

----------

BooBoo (08-14-2020),Dr. Felix Birdbiter (08-14-2020),Fall River (08-17-2020),Madison (08-14-2020)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> How sad there's not a competency test to vote cuz you're dumb as carved pumpkin. It is like a flu. It's also like a cold. It's a virus, dummy. It's Sars2-Cov19. Like me, anyone who had Sars is immune. Masks are for bacteria, not virus. They don't work. You're silly.



You have to admit, he is aptly named.

----------

BooBoo (08-14-2020),Fall River (08-17-2020),Madison (08-14-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------

BooBoo (08-14-2020)

----------


## BooBoo

Many Sheeple have Forgotten about this :

*President Trump donates 4th-quater salary to combat coronavirus  WSVN 7News | Miami News, Weather, Sports | Fort Lauderdale

*Wonder how much Falsie has Donated...?!?

----------


## QuaseMarco

> I mean, it could be. This virus is not particularly aggressive in that it is deadly, but rather that it is so incredibly contagious. This is a big issue for the elderly and immunocompromised, which is who certain people need to die off to get their utopia- if this were a manufactured virus, it would have especially been targeted towards the elderly, because that is who is most against Communism.


It absolutely was a manufactured virus. All the MSM disputes this claim. That in itself tells you something.

----------

